# I'd like to know the origin of my netstat connections



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I have been learning about my ports and the various connections TCP and UDP. Looking at my netstat, I see various connections. I wish I could find out what program they originated with to see if these connections might be other than what i want to allow. How might I do this? Any dos commands? I run xp pro.

Also a question, lets say a server listens on port 123. if i make a request to the program listening on 123 and it needs to make a perminent connection with me, does it open another port and then have me transfer between that new port so the 123 port can stay open for further requests? Is that how it works?

Also, does my computer use 123 to send the initial request or whatever port basically randomly?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Two programs come to mind.

Active Ports
http://www.protect-me.com/freeware.html

Fport
http://www.foundstone.com/index.htm....htm&subcontent=/resources/proddesc/fport.htm


----------

